# cabs in Guad.



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

are they cheaper than in P.V.?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NORM123 said:


> are they cheaper than in P.V.?


I don't know. What do they cost in PV. A 10 or 15 minute ride can cost 30 or 40 pesos. $60 pesos to get into town from a moderate distance, maybe 5 km. Around $100 pesos to the main bus station and $150 or $200 to the airport.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a Telaquepaque plaza cab stand taxi charge me 120 pesos to go downtown and the taxi back was 70. Get to know your areas and distances ... and ask before getting in.

BTW ... I skipped out on that first taxi driver that was to take me to the airport the following day. Just flagged another on the street


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can assume that taxis are less expensive if you are not in an area with a heavy tourist presence. We noted very high rates in Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, etc., compared to Guadalajara and other inland cities, where tourists are a much smaller percentage of the traffic. That said, many drivers are 'opportunists' and you will do much better if you know the usual rates and can operate in Spanish; with a smile, of course.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

taxi service in gdl is expensive to the tourist... airport to zapopan 220 pesos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mexliving said:


> taxi service in gdl is expensive to the tourist... airport to zapopan 220 pesos


There is not a higher Price for tourists. The Price is whatever You can negociate. It is easier to negociate if You have an idea about what The usual Price should be. 220 airport to Zapopan is not unusual.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are also metered cabs. Folks should also know that there are higher rates in the evening hours.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> There are also metered cabs. Folks should also know that there are higher rates in the evening hours.


P.V. the rates stay the same, flat rate depending if you go from one zone to another (3 zones) At the airport, a cab co. has a contract w/airport. From airport to romantic zone, south part of town, $25. But reverse, a cab runs $10


----------

